# Anal Fistula



## Deputy95

Anyone else had a GSD with this. My vet says that it is something that is genetic in German Shepard's. He tells me that it is not painful and that there is really nothing they can do about it. She is 12 and on pain meds anyway for some arthritis. It does not seem to bother her, but it is gross since if basically a big hole next to her anus.


----------



## Ruthie

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1177928 

This post has lots of information. Unfortunately, your vet is mistaken. Fistulas are painful. Our Gator had them. She may not be feeling it because o the pain meds she is already on, so that is good. You'll want to make sure that you keep the area clean.

Good luck to you and your girl.


----------



## lhczth

I had a dog with this a number of years ago. 

This used to be one of the most up to date sites. I haven't been here in years, but would be worth looking at. They also have an email list.

http://perianal-fistulas.tripod.com/MainIndex.html


----------



## srfd44-2

for starters put her on a no meat and no grain diet. Wellness fish and Sweet Potato is good. she also needs to be on antibiotics for any infections. Cyclosporin and Ketoconizole are also used for PFs. Search for Dr. Hardie online. He is an expert on this.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I highly suggest checking out the site Lisa posted, they also have a listing of PF savvy vets by area.

Your vet sounds pretty ill informed when it comes to fistula's.

At your girls age, I probably wouldn't go for radical treatments but your vet is full of it , if he doesn't think they are painful and nothing can be done about it.

It is not just a "GSD" thing anymore either. 

I would also shave up the area, keep it as clean as possible, join the email list they have tons of good info and people who will be able to suggest alternative treatments..

(You also might want to try applying desitin in and around the area)

I have been there done that, with two gsd's, and both had good recoveries from different treatment methods..

and I agree with the food change


----------



## arycrest

Sorry to read about your girl. I sent you a PM with an article written by Carolyn Lavengood for our WGSDCA newsletter - it has a lot of good information about PF's in it.

Also, I would consider looking to see if you can find a vet who might be better informed about treating a dog with PF's.


----------



## Deputy95

Thanks for the info. I had her on Cyclo for awhile. it was insanely expensive and was doing no good. I am going to try the zink oxide.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

The zinc isn't a cure, but does help some. and I really suggest a vet in your area who knows what he's dealing with..

good luck, PF's are no fun for the dog or owner


----------



## LisaT

Yeah, they are painful for the dog, sometimes severely so. 

The Derm we see said about half her dogs with fistulas get better without cyslosporin. Some require antibiotics, some an anti-fungal, and mos all a diet change to some new single protein, single carb food. 

I have to agree with the others and perhaps say it a bit stronger. In this area, your vet is pretty lame, and is doing your dog no favors. 

If they out of control, this can be fatal. It can lead to all sorts of problems that interfere with digestion, elimination, and mobility.


----------



## Deputy95

Any suggestions on food change?


----------



## LisaT

What are you currently feeding? Any other foods fed since about the time that this fistula came up?


----------



## LisaT

Just an fyi, I updated Max's PF thread, linked above.


----------



## LisaT

Did the fistula show up after the anti-inflammatory? Is it Rimadyl? Is the vet monitoring blood values with drug?


----------



## chelsa

I just want to say yes it is very painful it is hard for them to poop, the web site that was listed is very good and you should join it the people there are very informative I know because my gsd has the autoimune pfds and I am a member of that group and the pfs are treatable. I changed Dukes food to Natural Balance venison and sweet potato. He was also on cyclo and still is.


----------



## Deputy95

> Originally Posted By: LisaTWhat are you currently feeding? Any other foods fed since about the time that this fistula came up?


I have been feeding Diamond Premium for years


----------



## LisaT

This is the link I found to the Diamond Premium:
http://www.diamondpet.com/products/diamond/dogs/dry_food/premium_adult_formula_for_dogs/

I would find a food that has no corn, no wheat, and absolutely no chicken (or chicken fat) in it. I would probably stay away from turkey too, just to be safe. Go for Lamb or fish based.

My Derm said that she had one dog's fistula go away with a food change and an anti-fungal. Wish we could all be that lucky. However, your girl's food has two big triggers in it (corn and wheat), and another common trigger (chicken), so maybe a food change will make a big difference


----------



## abby

oh no my dog had this and yes it is painful for them. GSD are prone to it and it is to do with the immune system. We put my dog on combination of nizoral and cyclosporine which suppresses the immune system and helps with the pain. Also we shaved the underneath of his tail and round his bum. washing with a betadine solution to help with removal of bacteria. We also changed his diet drastically from a hypoallergenic food to RAW. He was 8 when he got it he is now 12 and he has not relapsed (touch wood) Changing to the raw meaty bone diet really helped him i hope your dog gets better soon.


----------



## gagsd

Tacrolimus ointment is a much less expensive alternative to cyclosporine. Apply thin film to affected area ONCE a day.
$58.15 plus shipping from panthermeds.com for the generic .1% 30 gram tube which ought to last 2-3 months.


----------



## NancyJ

I also had a dog with fistulas. There is a support group on yahoo groups calld PF-L or something like that - it was a very good group. Mine had surgery but he was 7 or 8 at the time and it did the trick for him....but I wouldnt think of it on an older dog.

He could NOT tolerate RMBs; he would get bloody mucousy stools but did well on a fish based diet and I always gave him metamucil to keep things moving just right. 

I agree - my dog was MISERABLE with them.


----------



## Regina

*Perianal fistulas*

My dog has this i've been dealing with this for about two years. He is on Atopica 100mg now just once a day and I also use a cream Protopic oitment 0.1% on the area once a day. I can see how painful it is for him, the vet and I have been working to keep it under control (since it seems like it will never go away) and my pocket is hurting it is expensive. We haven't heard about diets though and I am new to this website if anyonwe colud please direct me in that path. I also have a female GSD but she doesn't seem to suffer from this (thank God) any help would be great thank you :help:


----------



## mrichardson

*Healing*

My German suffered with fistulas for a long time. 
No treatment worked at all. I heard about colloidal silver spray and thought
I'd give that a try. It is available at most health food stores. I sprayed it on the fistulas twice daily and now two months later they are completely healed. Please try this if your dog has these fistulas. It truly works miraculously. It is not expensive and all natural. I swear, this works.


----------



## StephanieS

Were your GSD's fistulas under control when you tried the Colloidal silver spray?


----------



## StephanieS

We are new to PF's as our 9-year-old GSD, Charli, was just diagnosed a few weeks ago. We started the Cyclosporine/antibiotic/antifungal treatment approximately 2 weeks ago. We are also curious about how diet plays into this. Any information on websites, forums, etc...would be helpful!


----------



## Kriskir

*Treatment*

My beautiful shepherd has suffered with this for a long time and I came to the decision that I either had to get something that worked or I would have to put him down as he was in so much pain. 
Will I found something that works !!!! I have been using an antibiotic called Cephalexin. I started him off on a 1000 mg a day for a week and then 500 mg a day. Also with the antibiotic I apply desitin on him every night. I had to apply it twice a day in the beginning He has gone from a dog that would cry every time he had to poop to almost completing pain free. 
This will be a life long treatment plan but it does work and it is not expensive


----------



## nzhuntahr

Hi. My gsd has the same fistula issue,on prednisone and has had the same antibiotics u xplained which he did well on. Vet wants me to go onto a hyperallergenic dog food. He was on royal canine gsd adult but he's being getting diareah which is irritating the fistula even more. When he does get a firm stool he tend to yelp/whine which is so dis heartning as I feel so helpless. 
Would otocleanse work to help keep the area clean or would it sting.
Any help/suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## My best friend

My 4yr. old male, was on Cyclosprine and threw up every meal. He is now on Azathioprine 2 1/2 50mg tabs (once a day) & Prednisone 1 1/2 20mg tab a day. HUGE improvement in ONE week. First time he has wagged his tail in 7mos! He is eating Nature's Recipe Salmon & Sweet Potatoe dry dog food. He is finally healing. VERY smart vet, he was on Animal Planet f/ a year! ("Who's Who") vet. Vet is God sent! He has saved GSD's quality of life. Try these meds & this food. He is going to recover.


----------



## My best friend

My vet was on Animal Planet for a year. He's on the "Who's Who" vet list! He switched my GSD to Nature's Recipe Salmon & Sweet Potatoe. He is on Azathioprine & Prednisone. First time I've seen him wag his tail in 7mos! My boy is healing! Pet Smart or Petco carry this brand. My "tail" is wagging again also!


----------



## My best friend

My GSD threw up every meal on this med. He is now on Azathioprine & Prednisone. Vet was on Animal Planet for a year. He's the "Big Guns" of vets. He switched us to Nature's Recipe Salmon & Sweet Potatoe dry dog food. He is healing. First time his tail has wagged in 7mos! I am "on cloud nine" to get my boy's spirit back.


----------



## My best friend

My GSD is on Azthioprine 2 1/2 50mg tab (once a day) & Prednisone 1 1/2 20mg tab (once a day) Both totaled $120.00 f/a month supply. Switched to Nature's Recipe Salmon & Sweet Potatoe dry food. He is healing! After 7mos, he is wagging his tail. Me too!l My vet was on Animal Planet for a year. Extremely smart and a God send!


----------



## My best friend

YES! My GSD is eating Nature's Recipe Salmon & Potato. Excellent, no bi products. Vet from Animal Planet suggested it.


----------



## My best friend

YES! Switch to Nature's Recipe Salmon & Sweet Potato. Recommended by Vet on "Who's Who" list and did a years series on Animal Planet. He is an awesome vet!


----------



## My best friend

B.S. Yes, there is help. My GSD is on Azathioprine 50mg tabs 2 1/2 a day & Prednisone 20mg tab once a day. He is eating Nature's Recipe Salmon & Sweet Potato dry food. He is healing. First time he wagged his tail in 7mos! It is VERY painful. The bacteria tunnels into the glands. Agony to poop! Change vets. Mine was on Animal Planet f/a year. He is on the vets "Who's Who" list. Try this treatment & save your best friend!


----------



## My best friend

You're a deputy? I am! Please get this GSD help. The huge holes on my GSD's rear end are starting to heal. This autoimmune disease can be treated. His new meds were beyond inexpensive. My GSD is not hugging his tail down now, it is wagging again!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

my best friend, you don't need to make duplicate/triplicate threads repeatedly

What works for one dog may not work for another.


----------



## BrokenSailor

My dog got constipated. He ate a raw bone, a bully stick and he was on a Bison grain free diet. I switched between Salmon and Bison. So I took him to the vet because my dog had some blood and still hadn't passed the stool. He tried all night. I stayed up with him. While he was there they examined him and told me they saw a fistula or two that were starting. They are small. They put him on Sufasalazine, Chephalexin, and Metronidazole. 

My dog is a VetDog service dog and he is being treated by a specialist at a facility where the County GSD work dogs are treated. So I am assuming some level of expertise. Cost is not an issue. My dog is far to valuable to mess around. I have read that early intervention is important. I cannot see the fistulas. I can see some oozing stuff out of his anus. Blood work came back for increased white cells. So there is some infection.

If it hadn't been for the constipation problem, He wouldn't have had the problem detected. His anus was raw from his licking it all night. I have some reservations that they could see anything in that raw crappy mess of an anus. Three weeks will re evaluate.

His diet changed to high quality White fish and Potato dry food and canned food, since I have to get these meds in him. They say that the dog has very minor effects right now and nipping in the bud, and changing diet is the most important. Then monitor him. Anything else anyone can share with me, I would appreciate it. 4 shepherds, never had this.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I would have his butt area shaved up, AND I would be applying Desitin (as in baby diaper rash creme) IN and around the fistula area daily with a Q tip..You want to try to stop the licking but that can be hard in the beginning while it's oozing. 

Add 1 heaping tablespoon of pure canned pumpkin to each meal, this will help with constipation and/or loose stools..


----------

